# Kobe tries whole body cryotherapy



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

> Bryant also visited the Bayer 04 soccer club’s new rehab center in early June to try out whole body cryotherapy, sitting in a chamber that dropped to minus-166 degrees Fahrenheit. The goal is for the body to fight inflammation and feel invigorated by the process, which is somewhat like a fuller scale ice bath — and the device is currently not available in the United States.
> 
> Lakers trainer Gary Vitti told the team’s website a month ago about Bryant’s knee: “There are a couple of cards we have up our sleeve that we plan on playing, and he and I have been in daily communication about that. … His issues and his age are such that it eliminates some procedures, like microfracture and that type of things. But he is a candidate for certain other things, and we know all the procedures all around the world that are available to him, and the appropriate decisions will be made, he’ll have the best care.”


http://lakers.ocregister.com/2011/07/01/kobe-treatments-knee-injection-body-cryotherapy/56507/

Am I the only one that thinks this is a REALLY dangerous experiment to try? Can't going beyond -166 degrees Fahrenheit kll you?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Kobe is a boss.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

azn kobe jr said:


> http://lakers.ocregister.com/2011/07/01/kobe-treatments-knee-injection-body-cryotherapy/56507/
> 
> *Am I the only one* that thinks this is a REALLY dangerous experiment to try? Can't going beyond -166 degrees Fahrenheit kll you?


You're the only one that believes any of this. Kobe is a media hound. He didn't get attention during the Finals and now the pending lockout, so this is a way for the media to focus on HIM. 

For anyone to take that kind of risk there is more wrong with him than arthritis!!!!!

What next ... Kobe walked on water in Serbia????


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> According to Costello et al. (2011) [1] a relatively new modality of cryotherapy, called whole body cryotherapy (WBC), is currently being offered by clinicians as an alternative to cold water immersion or ice packs. Administered through the use of a cryogenic chamber, WBC is a treatment whereby the patient is placed in a cryogenic chamber for a short duration (i.e. no more than three minutes, which is comparable to ice swimming), and if used properly, will not destroy tissue. Whole body cryotherapy originated in Japan in 1978. However, it was a group of Polish scientists who took the idea and made whole body cryotherapy the physical therapy it is today. The Olympic rehabilitation centre in Spala, Poland opened in May 2000 and has been used as a training and injury rehabilitation centre for many sporting bodies.
> 
> The chamber is cooled, typically with liquid nitrogen, to a temperature of −120 °C (−184 °F). The patient is protected from acute frostbite with socks, gloves and mouth and ear protection, but in addition to that, wears nothing but a bathing suit. The patient spends a few minutes in the chamber. During treatment the average skin temperature drops to 12 °C (54 °F), while the coldest skin temperature can be 5 °C (41 °F). The core body temperature remains unchanged during the treatment, however it may drop slightly afterwards. Therapy triggers the release of endorphines which induce analgesia (immediate pain relief).
> 
> Patients report that the experience is invigorating and improves a variety of conditions such as psychological stress, insomnia, rheumatism, muscle and joint pain, fibromyalgia, itching, and psoriasis. The immediate effect of skin cooling and analgesia lasts for 5 minutes, but the release of endorphines can have a lasting effect, where the pains and signs of inflammation as found in blood tests remain suppressed for weeks. The effects of extreme cold and endorphine release are scientifically studied. Curiously, some patients compare the feeling to sauna at 110 °C (230 °F).[citation needed]


Ripped this off wikipedia


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> You're the only one that believes any of this. Kobe is a media hound. He didn't get attention during the Finals and now the pending lockout, so this is a way for the media to focus on HIM.
> 
> For anyone to take that kind of risk there is more wrong with him than arthritis!!!!!
> 
> What next ... Kobe walked on water in Serbia????


Only a real man like Kobe would undergo such a drastic procedure for the sake of winning. A loser like lebron would quit before going in like he quits in the finals. I bet if lebron took brandy to the prom he would dog her and not be a gentleman like Kobe. 

Kobe is a winner and lebron is a loser!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

azn kobe jr said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is a REALLY dangerous experiment to try? Can't going beyond -166 degrees Fahrenheit kill you?


It would kill _you_. It takes more than a liquid nitrogen ice bath to kill Kobe.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Only a real man like Kobe would undergo such a drastic procedure for the sake of winning. A loser like lebron would quit before going in like he quits in the finals. I bet if lebron took brandy to the prom he would dog her and not be a gentleman like Kobe.
> 
> Kobe is a winner and lebron is a loser!


And YOU are a STALKER!!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> And YOU are a STALKER!!!


Are you going to start this paranoia again, DR?

I'm leaving your post up just as a point of illustration. It would usually be edited but I remember you from 8 years ago, and this nonsense needs to stop now. This is a bulletin board, nothing more, nothing less, and you need to stop taking things so personal.

I really thought that was all in the past, but your post proves me wrong. You need to stop the paranoia now and move on.


----------

